# Lanzone VII

## Matje

Spammerdespammerdespam  :Smile:  Voor diegenen onder jullie die al eens van een lanparty kunnen genieten, wees vriendelijk uitgenodigd  :Smile:  :

 *Quote:*   

> Na veelvuldige aanvragen hebben we dan toch besloten om een driedaagse lanparty te houden in het kerstverlof. Normaal gezien ging dit niet doorgaan omdat we geen geschikte zaal vonden voor 150 man, die drie dagen vrij was. We hebben dan uiteindelijk toch maar een zaal waar slechts 100 man in kan gereserveerd. Als je dus de lanzone-sfeer wilt opsnuiven moet je zeker tijdig reserveren en betalen. De ondertussen bekende (beruchte?) lekstokken zullen weer aanwezig zijn en uitgedeeld worden door de even beruchte Lekstekkemadam. Lanzone VII is ook ideaal om je nieuwjaarskater nog een aantal dagen langer te laten leven. Het evenement zal immers plaatsvinden van 3 tot 5 januari. Dat lanzone de moeite waard is om naar hartje Limburg af te zakken hebben vorige edities al uitgewezen. Place to be is het Ontmoetingscentrum Stokrode te Stokrooie.
> 
> Meer info en inschrijvingsformulier zijn zoals gewoonlijk te vinden op http://www.lanzone.be ...

 

En voor diegenen die zeggen dat dit niet op het gentoo forum thuishoort: Vorige keer ben ik geen moment uit gentoo geweest, heb dan ook alleen maar UT en UT2003 gespeeld  :Smile:  Tegen dan hoop ik nog wat andere games aan het werken te hebben, zoals Quake III en CS. 

En we gaan deze keer ook al onze servers in gentoo draaien. We gaan proberen om één centrale server te hebben met een grote harde schijf, waar de andere servers (zonder harde schijf, met veel ram) op mounten en waarvan ze booten en werken. Voordeel? Als we een gameserver van bepaald type willen bijhebben moeten we deze niet opnieuw installeren. Gewoon starten vanuit de gemeenschappelijke map. Of het gaat werken is nog wat anders  :Wink: 

http://www.lanzone.be

----------

## zwik

Helaas kan ik niet komen. En bedankt voor de mededeling  :Wink:  .

----------

## Matje

Dat is nu eens de eerste keer dat ik bedankt wordt voor te spammen  :Laughing: 

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> En voor diegenen die zeggen dat dit niet op het gentoo forum thuishoort: blablabla...blablabla... 

 

Als moderator wil ik zeggen, post op het Dutch Gentoo forum maar al jullie aankondigingen van beurzen, lanparty's,conferenties,...  in de buurt van Nederland of Vlaanderen.Ze moeten wel een heel klein beetje met open source te maken hebben (een standje van een Linux User Group op een gewone computer beurs is al genoeg). Als het teveel begint te worden zal ik het jullie wel zeggen.

LET OP: DIT GELDT WEL ALLEEN VOOR HET DUTCH GENTOO FORUM !!! Ik ken de policy van de moderators op de andere gentoo forums niet.

----------

## Matje

Zijn we oude topics aan het ophalen?  :Smile: 

Komt ge naar volgende lanzone?  :Smile:  1, 2 en 3 mei  :Smile: 

Die remote-boot-game-clients werken trouwens perfect. Zijn al op twee lanparty's zonder problemen ingezet. Alleen de webadmin van UT2003 wil om een of andere bizarre reden niet werken, maar dat zoek ik nog wel uit  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Zijn we oude topics aan het ophalen? 

 

Niet echt, ik was gewoon bezig met alle oude topics opnieuw te bekijken, en daarin dubbele posts te verwijderen, irriterende spellingsfouten te verbeteren, posts van niet-nederlandstaligen te vertalen,enz. (Ik heb teveel tijd  :Smile:  )

En toen ik bij deze thread kwam, dacht ik dat het wel een goed idee kon zijn om te vragen naar aankondingen van lan's en deze thread leek mij ideaal om dit te vragen.

 *Quote:*   

> Komt ge naar volgende lanzone?

 

Ik ben geen gamer, als er niet gehackt (goede betekenis) wordt zal je mij daar niet zien.

----------

## Matje

 *garo wrote:*   

> Ik ben geen gamer, als er niet gehackt (goede betekenis) wordt zal je mij daar niet zien.

 

lol, dat is geen probleem zunne. 80 % van wat daar zit heeft Windows 2000 / XP erop staan zonder Administrator wachtwoord  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

 *Matje wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*   Ik ben geen gamer, als er niet gehackt (goede betekenis) wordt zal je mij daar niet zien. 
> 
> lol, dat is geen probleem zunne. 80 % van wat daar zit heeft Windows 2000 / XP erop staan zonder Administrator wachtwoord 

 

Ik had het wel over de goede betekenis van hacken. Denk meer in de richting van code hacken en niet netwerken hacken (en nee, nu heb ik het niet over het ontwerpen van cracks voor software)

----------

## Matje

Hehe, begreep wel wat je bedoelde zunne, wou gewoon de ignorance van windoos-gebruikers nog eens aantonen  :Wink:  Veel codehacking zal daar niet gebeuren peis ik  :Smile: 

----------

## aequitas

Helemaal in belgie. phoehe. Das me toch een beetje te ver. En ik ben aan het sparen voor NE2000. 

Volgende keer misschien als ik ene eigen automobile heb. 

Cheers,

J!

----------

## garo

Aangezien lanzone toch al lang gedaan is sluit ik dit topic want iedereen blijft hier maar posten.

----------

